# College help



## L121andrew24 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm 19 and I'm a correctional officer. I'm new to the job, just recently finished academy. I still want to go to college, I was wondering if there's any law enforment grants/scholarships that help out with this. Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

L121andrew24 said:


> I'm 19 and I'm a correctional officer. I'm new to the job, just recently finished academy. I still want to go to college, I was wondering if there's any law enforment grants/scholarships that help out with this. Any advice is welcomed.


Which academy? Where do you work?

There are options depending on where you work. But you'll have to get off probation before you can use those benefits most likely.

Goodluck in your new career and listen to your FTO if you have one.

Sent from my Galaxy S3.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

If your a state screw you can get free tuition ( not sure about county ) , but the "fees" will be just as expensive 

It's a good idea, but can be tough doing work and school. Best done when your young and working nights anyways


----------

